# More Bewitching Beverages



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

View attachment 166167

BRAiN HEMORRHAGE
You will need:
1/2 - 3/4 oz. Peach Schnapps
1-2 Tbl. of Baileys
1 tsp Grenadine
Layer the liquids: Peach Schnapps first; Float 1-2 TBL of Baileys on top; Drop 1 TSP Grenadine through the Baileys....It looks gross----yet it tastes like peaches and cream-enjoy!

View attachment 166169

RAGING WEREWOLF
You will need:
Raspberry Syrup
Vodka
Tabasco

Pour a small amount of raspberry syrup into the bottom of the shot glass. Drop a thin layer of Tabasco over it. Gently fill up the glass with vodka. Will put hair on your chest...if that's a good thing.
(Syrup helps with the shock of the vodka and Tabasco)











COUNT CHOCULA
You will need:
1/2 oz Godiva Chocolate Liquor
1/2 oz Vanilla Vodka (Stoli’s is good)
1/2 oz Baily’s Irish creme
1/2 oz Kaluha
Pour ingredients into a cocktail shaker with ice; shake.Garnish martini glass by swirling chocolate syrup (Hershey’s) over inside of glass. Strain into martini glass; serve! This is a fav of mine, so creamy & smooth..this drink is for chocolate lovers!

View attachment 200183

BLACK CAT
You will need:
1 oz. Vodka (Effen Black Cherry Vodka is very good)
1 oz. Cherry Brandy
Cranberry Juice
Pepsi or Coke (your preference)
Pour the vodka and brandy into a highball glass filled with ice. Fill the glass with 1 part cranberry juice and 2 parts cola. Garnish with maraschino cherries. Reminds me of a cherry coke.

View attachment 166170

ECTOPLASM
You will need:
1 oz apple juice
2/3 oz Pisang Ambon liqueur (bright green color, tropical fruit/banana flavored liqueur)
2/3 oz lemon juice
2/3 oz vodka
Lemon-lime soda

Pour all ingredients except lemon-lime soda(7-up) into a tall glass filled with cracked ice. Then finish drink by topping off with lemon-lime soda. Garnish with something spooky.


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

I am going to have to preview these recipies and try them for my next Halloween party


----------

